# painting over varnish



## sparkymarky (24 Aug 2010)

hi all can i paint over varnish with eggshell white paint without any prep or will i need to; completely remove the varnish / use a liquid sander or use a base primer?? sorry for such a basic question but never tried reconditioning old furniture only makinking new! many thanks mark.


----------



## laird (24 Aug 2010)

Depends upon the type of varnish, the condition of the varnish and the level of finish you require.
I'd expect that you'd need some prep, if only sanding.


----------



## cornucopia (25 Aug 2010)

the best spec for painting over varnish is:
to sand the surface to remove the majority of the sheen, you can use liquid sanders like esp or wet sand or dry sand just as long as the majority of the sheen has gone.
then after cleaning/removing all dust etc apply an adhesion promoting primer- zinnser bin-zinnser coverstain-dulux trade super grip-dulux trade ultra grip is my preferred choice.
then apply the eggshell or paint system of your choice


----------



## wisno (31 Aug 2010)

What kind of white finish you will use to re coat your varnish.?
You need to use the material that is compatible with the varnish. 
In my opinion a nc white lacquer is good choice to do your project.



Good luck

wisno


Refinishing the old furniture
http://www.wisnofurniturefinishing.com/2010/07/refinishing-furniture.html


----------

